# Liver Fricassee



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Liver Fricassee

Ingredients

1 pound beef liver 
3 large or 6 small white onions, peeled and chopped 
3 medium green bell peppers, seeded and chopped 
1 (14 -16 oz.) can whole tomatoes, drained and cut into bite-size pieces 
2 cups boiling water 
4 slices bacon 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1/2 teaspoon celery salt 
1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper, or to taste 
1/2 pound (dry) egg noodles, cooked  


Method 


Wash the liver, then place in a bowl. Pour the boiling water over the liver and let stand 5 minutes. Drain the liver, reserving the water. Pat the liver dry. 

Cut the liver into 12 to 16 pieces. Combine the flour, salt and pepper and dredge the liver in the flour mixture. 

Fry the bacon in a large skillet until crisp. Remove from the skillet, leaving fat in the pan. Drain the bacon. When it is is cool, crumble and set aside. 

Place the liver in the skillet and quickly brown the dredged liver in the hot bacon fat. Add the tomatoes, green peppers, onions, crumbled bacon, reserved water from liver, celery salt and poultry seasoning. Cover and simmer 45 minutes. 

Serve the liver and vegetables over the cooked noodles.


----------

